# edit of my first days out



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I think I had a mini seizure at the beginning with all the colors haha, however nice video


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

So you've got a 54 second video..... The snowboarding starts at 00:20 and ends at 00:40 So that means you have 20 seconds of snowboarding and 34 seconds of shit. I don't even think you can call this an edit. The riding was alright but a 20 second intro? for a 54 second long video? C'mon man.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

First edit I've watched I actually liked, despite it being as long as my dick. Keep it up. Nice work so far.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I'm gonna say it out loud, we'll just because...

Are you from China...? Or Korea...?

I'm just wondering what the TRENDVISION is about, it is so like FRENDVISION that I thought we had a Chinese imitator on our forum...

Is it in the hope that you will get more hits, that people will consider you as good as they are or just plain ignorance...

Personally I thought if you had made it any longer, I would end up with a headache... It was nothing I would want to share or watch again, and to be honest, if you posted anything else, I would simply skip past it as a result as it was in my opinion just not worth watching... Really all that for that amount of boarding, you may do better just to use the boarding part on its own...!


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

hahahaha guys chill really. this was an edit i threw together with only a few snowboard clips, thats why theres so much other shit, i was just trying a different style of editing that i have not tried before. also whats friendvision? have not heard of it.

but really you are taking this to seriously


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

so yeah it was the ignorance one.


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

ps

i am a white kid


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Being from the area, I like the local flavor you added to the intro and outdo, just wanted to see more riding. Good job though!


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

pps

if you watch any of my other videos (which i imagine you are unlikely to do now)

they are nothing like this one

Short Commute (a backyard edit) on Vimeo

they look almost normal.


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

trapper said:


> Being from the area, I like the local flavor you added to the intro and outdo, just wanted to see more riding. Good job though!


yeah for sure.. there will be much much more to come


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Watching people ride rails makes me about as horny as watching the view when Whoopi farted...

I just don't get the who rail thing I guess?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Watching people ride rails makes me about as horny as watching the view when Whoopi farted...
> 
> I just don't get the who rail thing I guess?


For me,.. I can't get past the _very_ real increase in the "Risk vs Reward" factor once you move up to riding rails n shit! I can't get beyond the seriously increased "Risk" not only of just the chance for injury but of the increased potential for the seriousness of those injuries,.. The rewards for taking those risks, just aren't something I would be willing to take on. Just my own (…admittedly wussed out,) feelings on the subject. 

It doesn't help knowing I'm at an age where I wouldn't be likely to heal very well (…or at all) from most of those types of injuries either! :shrug: Maybe if I'd started boarding when I was younger? Who knows?

It's one reason I have a great deal of respect for guys like Slyder, who's getting into it even tho he's an old fart like myself. (…of course I also firmly believe he is delusional and quite, _Quite_ Mad mind you!) :laugh: :rofl3:


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> For me,.. I can't get past the _very_ real increase in the "Risk vs Reward" factor once you move up to riding rails n shit! I can't get beyond the seriously increased "Risk" not only of just the chance for injury but of the increased potential for the seriousness of those injuries,.. The rewards for taking those risks, just aren't something I would be willing to take on. Just my own (…admittedly wussed out,) feelings on the subject.
> 
> It doesn't help knowing I'm at an age where I wouldn't be likely to heal very well (…or at all) from most of those types of injuries either! :shrug: Maybe if I'd started boarding when I was younger? Who knows?
> 
> It's one reason I have a great deal of respect for guys like Slyder, who's getting into it even tho he's an old fart like myself. (…of course I also firmly believe he is delusional and quite, _Quite_ Mad mind you!) :laugh: :rofl3:


youre not wrong.

but in michigan rails is pretty much the only way i can progress... 
its not like i can get into big mountain stuff.
also its very controled progression. starting super super simple on really small rails and slowly working on getting comfortable.

im not saying that its not dangerous. but if you learn correctly it doesnt really have to be


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't get me wrong,.. I have _MAD_ respect the skill involved. Young or old,.. if you're doing park? I respect the skills and dedication needed to do it. But, as I mentioned. The "reward" for taking the increased risks? Well, it just isn't there for me. 


I am certain you are correct, that it can in fact be learned in a controlled and safe(ish) manner. But for me, I see rewards with somewhat lesser risks involved in progressing in other areas! 

Park just doesn't float my boat like it does for others. Doesn't mean I can't appreciate it being done well by someone who does enjoy doing it!


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

cannonsburger said:


> TRENDVISION // 1 on Vimeo
> 
> funky lil edit of my first days in the park this season


damn. If I had those legs i'd be scared i'd snap them both like twigs on any flat landings


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jan 17, 2013)

watching the video this came to my mind: Get Cool with the Hipster Look (tight pants part)
:rofl2:


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

Kevin137 said:


> I'm gonna say it out loud, we'll just because...
> 
> Are you from China...? Or Korea...?
> 
> ...


https://vimeo.com/115801955

second video way more snowboarding but still short maybe you will not hate it


----------



## Napplebeez (Dec 23, 2014)

really liked the second video. The first could do with less crap/more boarding.


----------



## parkboarder22 (Jan 12, 2014)

Great edit. What edit system did you use.:jumping1:


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

parkboarder22 said:


> Great edit. What edit system did you use.:jumping1:


just imovie. if you know how to use it its alright


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

What's up with the Shaun White skinny pants?


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

speedjason said:


> What's up with the Shaun White skinny pants?


haha they are not THAT skinny. idk i just dont need all that extra material. just personal preference i guess


----------



## cannonsburger (Nov 4, 2013)

speedjason said:


> What's up with the Shaun White skinny pants?











sean whites are just plain hideous


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow, imagine those pants as a full open to the navel leotard. :skibanana:


----------

